# Scottish Italian Car and Bike Day, Hopetoun House, Sunday 15th August



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

A bit short notice, but is anyone attending this meet?

I'll be there, without my Italian car this time but will be about the Fiat Scotland / Fiat Forum stand which will possibly have two rare hi-boost turbo cinquecento's on show amongst other Fiat's.

Rich

Edit: I ment to add the website details, http://italiancarandbikeday.co.uk/ or Facebook page


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I attend the Scottish Italian Car Day at St. Andrews every year and would love to attend this but it falls on my girlfriends birthday so no chance that I would be able to go.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I will be there. 
Should be in a 10-12 car Fezza convoy along with a Zonda from Aberdeen / Forfar area.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good, think I will head along.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Renmure said:


> I will be there.
> Should be in a 10-12 car Fezza convoy along with a Zonda from Aberdeen / Forfar area.


Awesome, will have to look out for those


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

T'was a good day eh!!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Renmure said:


> T'was a good day eh!!


Sure was, your car is :argie::argie: and the Zonda :doublesho I briefly seen you twice, coming in and leaving lol When we arrived at 10 it was a bit grey and foggy, but once that lifted it was a stunning day.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

From having a search in the gallery I think this is your 360?


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup, that was me. 

You should have came over and said Hi.
Think I have a sunburnt forehead after driving down and home again


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice day, i took about 48 photos maybe post some up.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Renmure said:


> Yup, that was me.
> 
> You should have came over and said Hi.
> Think I have a sunburnt forehead after driving down and home again


Will do next time, just didna want to run over when you'd just arrived or just leaving. Aye the wife was struggling with the heat being 33 weeks pregnant, there wasn't much shade or seating on offer


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

get some more photos up chaps if you have them??

Tim


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

A few in this PH thread to give a flavour of the day.
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassin...754&nmt=Italian car and bike day - THE PHOTOS

I imagine this would be worth buying a new bucket and sponge for:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Can't believe I missed this!

Didn't even know it was on! Amazing day for it!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

brilliant cheers for the link mate....that is alllot of motor!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Renmure said:


> A few in this PH thread to give a flavour of the day.
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassin...754&nmt=Italian car and bike day - THE PHOTOS


Argh, captured on PH's









 that's me with my back to the camera in the blue top and jeans with wife and other Fiat-Scotland members.

I've put some of my photo's on photobucket here still loads to add


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

great photos but it just confirms that I have become an **** cause I just look at the front of the Zonda and want to clean the bug splatters off it!:lol:

Tim


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

One of the lads I went up with in the blue cinquecento with a roof box on has just sent me a link to this gallery, some more awesome pictures. http://mandrmobile.com/Italianday/


----------

